# ACA L4 Swiftwater Rescue Course & Skills Assessment



## Rocky Mtn Outdoor Center (Jul 6, 2004)

RMOC Is offering a ACA L4 Swiftwater Rescue Skills Course June 3rd-4th 2017

Course Description:
This course is for competent boaters of any discipline and focuses on accident avoidance and proactive rescue techniques. Students can expect to learn skills in dealing with swimmers, entrapment and pins. Proper use of throw bags, rescue vests and other rescue gear will also be covered. Rescue skills will be applied through scenarios enacted on the water. Students will be assessed on skills learned throughout the course.

Prerequisites:
Competent class III Boater 
For Assessment/Certification component you MUST be an ACA member. 

Register: 
Please call 1.719.395.3335. Payment is required at registration. Registration is through RMOC

Cost:
$220.00 Includes two days of professionla training and free camping at RMOC's new riverside location!


----------

